# New color combo.



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have seen tons of black and yellow and black and red. I like both of those but it is just common. So I tried this, Tell me what you think. It matches the interior lighting so I dont have to spend money changing all those colors now.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Not a fan.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

EW. but to each his own. sport it if u like it


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't mind the color but, to me, it doesn't look right. Maybe if more components were painted it might look better.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With the red accents in the bay (battery, plug wires, etc) it doesn't look right. Also for some reason I associate that color with rice. JMHO


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

Green rice? Like rice-a-roni?? Haha

I'm not sure what other things can/should be painted.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You can paint every plastic piece in there. Including the intake itself. 

Not a fan of the green as an accent color. Maybe if it was the dominate color with black accenting. Like Vipers or like this.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> With the red accents in the bay (battery, plug wires, etc) it doesn't look right. Also for some reason I associate that color with rice. JMHO


Perhaps because that's close to Kawasaki's racing color.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Not a fan if your hood is gonna be open.


----------

